# Allow or dont allow color correction?



## eilla05 (Sep 2, 2010)

For the pro's out there (or anyone) when you upload your photos to be printed by a photo lab do you allow color correction or not? I am unsure of which to choose my gut says no but I have never had experience with it so thought I would ask on the board. 

Thanks!


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 2, 2010)

I do not let a lab do anything to my photos. If you are Post Processing your photos and using a monitor thats been calibrated then why would you want someone else changing your photos how they see fit? Sometimes you might alter a pictures color on purpose to go for a vintage effect, or to add a colorcast that you desire, why would you want some automated system to change anything? Some places butcher pics by adding sharpening and contrast and all kinds of crap. 

So to answer your question, I never let a lab"correct" my pics, but I am not a pro, so lets see what others have to say. Also, I should add, that I try to get printer profiles for photoshop and proof the print in photoshop as well so that you have a more accurate idea of what the print will end up like.


----------



## Dartellan (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree about special color treatments coming back looking HORRIBLE with the labs color correct.  I had a beautiful rose tinited bridal pic that came back grey with a yellow face since they tried to hard to "fix" it.

Second, I have never had a non-corrected photo come back looking bad at all.  I just always say "no color correction."


----------



## eilla05 (Sep 2, 2010)

That was my original thought  (heck no) and yes I use PS CS5 to PP my images. 

Thanks for the input so far


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm with Taylor on this.  If you're using a calibrated monitor, there is no reason to 'correct' anything.  It should already be correct.

If you aren't calibrating your monitor though ... it might be a good idea to let them correct it before printing, since you really have no idea what the files you're sending them really look like...


The point is - you should be calibrating your monitor.  If you're on a budget, the Huey is cheap and still works good.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check some of these out:

Color Management Hardware


----------



## KmH (Sep 2, 2010)

Having a profiled monitor is only part of the color management equation for making prints. You also need the ICC profile for the printer that will be used, yours or the print lab's printer.

Most print labs have their printer ICC profiles available for download on their web site so you can soft-proof the print in your image editing application.

NOTE: For most labs, if you *do not* let them color correct, they *do not* guarantee their prints.


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll just reiterate- CALIBRATE YOUR MONITOR. This simple step is most often missed and can be catastrophic.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 2, 2010)

Costco has profiles you can download, but make sure with any profiles that you read the directions. With Costco, they have two printers. The profiles are only for one. You have to uncheck Auto-Correct ( its checked by default ) in order for them to know which printer you want. If Auto-Correct is on, they use a Fuji thats similar to Walgreens I believe and if its un-checked, they use a Noritsu I believe.


----------



## eilla05 (Sep 2, 2010)

KmH said:


> Having a profiled monitor is only part of the color management equation for making prints. You also need the ICC profile for the printer that will be used, yours or the print lab's printer.
> 
> Most print labs have their printer ICC profiles available for download on their web site so you can soft-proof the print in your image editing application.
> 
> NOTE: For most labs, if you *do not* let them color correct, they *do not* guarantee their prints.



Thats good to know! I will have to read on their site to see. I plan on using either H&H or Nations. I will check both of them as well as find the ICC profile or ask if they have it available.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 2, 2010)

eilla05 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Having a profiled monitor is only part of the color management equation for making prints. You also need the ICC profile for the printer that will be used, yours or the print lab's printer.
> ...


 
If you set the ICC as the proof type in CS5, you can toggle between normal and the printer profile. ( I think its CTRL+Y...or maybe it U )


----------

